# Beat this for a Minivan



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Great job, Toyota! I am impressed.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

36.4MPG overall or over the past 52 miles since you did a trip reset?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> 36.4MPG overall or over the past 52 miles since you did a trip reset?


It has nothing to do with trip reset. It is the overall average since I purchased this car. 35.7 MPG is the least so far. Impressive for a huge minivan.

This


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

That is impressive. I like mine better. This tank isn't going to be so good, probably high 40s because of the weather, but last tank when the weather was perfect I was able to get 175mpg. Granted I'm only going about 31 miles per day most days so that means the majority are on the battery. Plugin Hybrid FTW. 

When I was ridesharing with it I was getting a little less than you, averaging 30mpg on a 125 mile day.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I owned a prius for several years. Keep in mind that Toyota's computers exaggerate a little bit to keep their customers happy. If you do an active log of mileage and gas pumped into the vehicle, the MPG will be a bit lower.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll take my 55mpg in my non-minivan.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Safar said:


> It has nothing to do with trip reset. It is the overall average since I purchased this car. 35.7 MPG is the least so far. Impressive for a huge minivan.
> 
> This


That's damn good for a mini-van!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I owned a prius for several years. Keep in mind that Toyota's computers exaggerate a little bit to keep their customers happy. If you do an active log of mileage and gas pumped into the vehicle, the MPG will be a bit lower.


That is a good point. But this van comes with the 2.5 liter powertrain of the Camry. I would doubt those numbers if it came with the v6. In any case, I will try to find out the exact mpg in my 250 mile road trip in a few weeks.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Conservative driving.


----------

